# Indian travelling to Portugal- UK resident with spouse visa



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I keep posting on UK, France and Spain forums as I have had the pleasure of visiting/ living in those countries, and now it seems I might be coming on holiday to beautiful Portugal!

My British husband and I are looking to travel with a group of friends for 1 week this summer.

My understanding is that I can apply for a Schengen visa at the Portugal embassy in London and that I would be eligible for a visa free of cost ?

Also, I can do the application online on the Portuguese embassy website and then go to London to submit and give my bio metrics.

Am I correct so far? Is anyone seeing any glaring omissions on my part ?

Also, when I was researching a Schengen visa through Spanish embassy (we had planned to go to Spain first, but Portugal is looking like our destination now), I found that all I had to produce was my marriage certificate and my husband and my passports. Is this still the case with a Schengen visa from Portuguese embassy?

If any Indians or others have experience of Schengen visa applications to Portugal and might want to share with me, I would be ever grateful.

Thank you in advance


----------



## CayosTravelVisas (Feb 16, 2016)

*Visa for Portugal*

Hi! Here is the link to the Portuguese Consulate website in London, you should find all the details there.

If you still have any questions, contact us on cayostravelvisas. co. uk or via Facebook Cayos Travel Visas.


----------

